# Removing Eggs From The Parents?



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Iâ€™m in the middle of moving which includes relocating a lot of fishâ€¦ I have a pair with eggs that simply had to move todayâ€¦

I had a bucket of tank water readyâ€¦ carefully lifted the clay pot where the eggs were and quickly (yet carefully) moved them to the bucketâ€¦

When I got to the new house I followed the same process moving them into the new tankâ€¦ this was â€˜freshâ€™ water but the houses are only a mile apart and are serviced by the same water plant (same PH, GH, etc).

Iâ€™ve heard that if the eggs are exposed to air at all they will immediately spoil. Is this true?

The Mother ignored the pot for the first half hour but is now back in the pot fanning eggs. This leads me to assume they are fine, but Iâ€™m not the assuming typeâ€¦

These are mature Dempseys with ample breeding experience. These eggs are not critical to me but if they have a chance at hatching, Iâ€™d like to let them do so. If they stand no chance I plan to separate the pairâ€¦


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think they will be fine! As long as you place them in water immediately!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

To say they will spoil is not trrue at all, I've moved plenty of eggs out and incubated them myself.... Of course I had to use my scuba flippers to get some good fanning action but the results were great!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

That's what made sense to me... but that's not what I heard... I'm glad I double checked...

Now let's just hope they can defend the nest from the Trimac and everything will be just groovy...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

In case anyone is still questioning...

The eggs that I removed allowing them to be breifly exposed to air... hatched this morning...

It' a boy and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a girl and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a girl and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a girl and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a girl and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a boy and a girl and a boy and a girl and a girl and a girl and a boy and a girl and a boy and a boy and a girl ... I think I missed a few...

I hope I don't have to smoke a cigar for each one


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

and if you do, I hope you don't have to smoke them all at the same time like people do with twins. :wink:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just smoke one for all of them! :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you find yourself with an extra Macanudo laying around I'd be glad to smoke it for you


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Would a cigarette count? I would gladly smoke one for your babies!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I say we just pass around the peace pipe and call it done...

The wigglers are still doing fine... These fry aren't of any significant importance (so be it they are Blue Gene Dempseys, I have an older batch of them growing out already)... The main reason I kept the eggs was to test my ability to move them without damaging... I've kept fish for a lot of years but have avoided breeding pairs until the last couple years. So I'm really enjoying toying with a new area of fish keeping...


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Good to hear the eggs survived the move! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats on the successful move!

And not trying to hijack the thread here, but curious what the fanning does for the eggs(?).


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

My question was answered and then the answer was proven... so feel free to twist the thread wherever you want...

The female fans the eggs for circulation. If this doesn't take place the eggs get "stale" and die (turn white).

I've heard those who remove eggs and hatch them elsewhere need to use something to mimic the female's fanning... usually a sponge filter or very small powerhead... but TFG has a secret method which includes flippers...

â€¦ and thanks for the congratulationsâ€¦ I really didnâ€™t do much thoughâ€¦ and they seemed to enjoy doing their partâ€¦ The hardest part about breeding is being patient enough not to give up


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry I hijacked your thread back there! 

Congrats Dude! :dancing: :thumb:

Can't wait to see some pictures of them! And hopefully everything works out ok! Good luck!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

nc_nutcase said:


> but TFG has a secret method which includes flippers...


 :lol: I was being sarcastic, nutcase unfortunately knows my sense of humor... The last time I was in the carribian I was on a catamaran with a bunch of Jamaicans (they were a blast) and when they asked what size shoe I wore to get me a pair of flippers for snorkling I told them 13. They said I didn't need flippers :lol:


----------

